# CPC looking for Inpatient Coding Position



## piety61 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello,

I am currently working in billing/collections for an Internal Medicine group in Columbia, SC.  I am a newly certified CPC, but have been in the field for over ten years. I am studying for my CCS and am looking for a position preferably with inpatient coding. If you would like to view my resume', please send the request to my email address below. 

piety61@gmail.com


----------



## cordelia (Jun 14, 2013)

The transition from outpatient/professional to inpatient/facility coding can be tricky, I made the switch a few years ago, it was difficult, but I LOVE inpatient coding. Your best bet is to look for an outpatient facility job, and then after you have gained experience, transition to inpatient. 

Good Luck

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## piety61 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information and reply!


----------

